# 2 questions



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

1. What is happening to Linus' tail? It seems to be very matted and some fur is gone. Here is a picture.










2. Is there a home remedy for ear mites? I think Linus might have them but I can't afford to see a vet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He looks like he may be having some sort of 'problem' at his back end. Possibly 
worms? That could cause overgrooming in that area, as can waste material 
getting stuck in his fur or even impacted anal glands (have to see vet for that) 
causing discomfort.

For ear mites, I have NEVER been satisfied with ANY over-the-counter or product 
from the vet where you put drops in the ears. I have had very good success with
*Revolution*: fleas, heartworm, ear mites, hookworm (Anycylostoma tubaeforme) 
and roundworm (Toxocara cati ). 

Good luck, if he does have problems with ear mites and parasites, Revolution will 
take care of all of them.
Heidi


----------



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think Ear mites are pretty cheap to treat. I took my kitten to a low cost SPCA clinic to get his ears looked at because he was shaking his head and they didn't even charge me extra for the treatment, just the $10 office visit. If you can find a something like that, it might be cheaper just to take him in than to try a bunch of over the counter stuff.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

He doesn't seem to be troubled by any of this. No head shaking and I've never seen him over groom his tail. I can't afford to go to the vet. We are really that broke.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

So what happens if he gets REALLY sick then?


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Xanti said:


> So what happens if he gets REALLY sick then?


I'm hoping that will never happen at least at the time being.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had a vet show me when she was putting Advantage on a cat to put a small drop on the inside tip of each ear for the ear mites. 
Its hard to tell from the picture. Im always paranoid about ringworm but youd see patches of skin where the hair is missing if that is it.
You can always look up homopathic remedies also.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

I have two tubes of Revolution, for cats. If you PM me your address, I will send one to you for Linus. That will at the very least help the ear mites. (as a side note, i'm not sure the US will allow me to send it, but I will still try and hope it gets to you and sneaks thru the border)

Maybe you could give his bum a wash in warm water (scruff him and just rinse him off) and see if that helps the back end?


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Muzby, I sent you a pm. I'll try the warm water thing and see if that works on his tail. 

If he had ringworm, wouldn't it spread to adults?


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Alright, I just matched 2 and 2 together. My husband has suspicious red marks on his body that I think are ringworm. Do you think he could have gotten it from Linus? How do we know if Linus really has ringworm? Wouldn't have my son and I have gotten it too? Is ringworm an ongoing problem in cats? I thought if cats were "dewormed" they wouldn't get ringworm. :? 

I definitely think he's got the ear mites though because I'm constantly cleaning his ears.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think ringworm is a worm. I think it is a fungus. 

If it is ringworm PM Mitts & Tess, she recently had to treat a litter of kittens with ringworm. I think. I _think_ it was Mitts & Tess? Or a member from Florida?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Ringworm is a fungal infection (and therefore deworming doesnt help at all), and you can fix that easily yourself with over-the-counter meds (I think there was a member who did an amazing job, but I forget who, maybe they will chime in!). Perhaps change your title of the thread to ringworm help needed, to get more info. 

I've had ringowrm (I worked at a pet store and our skinny pigs almost always had it). I used otc anti fungal cream. Easy. Just apply daily (x2) until a WEEK after it goes away. 

Some people are prone, some people can touch it and never get it! Some people hear the word and break out. It's a case by case thing. Your hubby may have it, but you and your son wont get it. Maybe someone in your house carried it in from elsewhere. It's all possible. 

Do a couple searches, there's lots of info.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

UPDATE: Oliver has ringworm too.  I still don't have any signs.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know if we can afford to treat him?    I'm going to call around tomorrow morning and see if I can find an affordable vet. If not, I don't know what we'll do.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

I sent Muzby my address and she/he is going to try and send me some stuff. But I still think Linus needs to see a vet. If I sound upset it's because I am. I rescued this cat with the understanding he was a healthy cat. The woman that I bought him from said he had been to the vet so I assumed he was, in fact, healthy, which he was not. She told me that having a cat as a pet is very inexpensive. Maybe it is her I should give a call to as well.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Muzby said:


> Do a couple searches, there's lots of info.


I am and thank you for your continued support.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are some things that popped up with good info on ringworm (and one poster made it easy/cheap!)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54606&p=560129&hilit=ringworm#p560129

and another, more indepth

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=53304&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=ringworm&start=0


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Regardless of what the past owner said--a cat is an animal--it will get sick at some point and you have to be prepared to care for a sick pet.

Have you looked at care credit?

Ringworm is not to be taken lightly--you need to thoroughly clean your whole house--the spores can live for 2 years!

Leslie


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack&Harley said:


> Ringworm is not to be taken lightly--you need to thoroughly clean your whole house--the spores can live for 2 years!


How do we get rid of the spores in the house?? Do we need to hire someone?


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

once you have the cat on Revolution
you don't have to worry about spores
since the drug will now shield the cat.

I would still clean the areas the cat
frequents very thoroughly only after
Revolution has been applied to the cat.

also dispose of all partially used litter
and replace it with completely new
after you really clean the litter box.

If you have or can borrow one, it's a
good idea to run a HEPA air filter while
you clean up, to catch anything airborne.

many cat keepers invest in HEPA filters
to reduce the amount of airborne dander
that can potentially irritate human visitors.

I keep my HEPA filter running while I clean,
and for several hours afterward to catch
airborne items kicked up by my activity.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

petspy said:


> once you have the cat on Revolution
> you don't have to worry about spores
> since the drug will now shield the cat.
> 
> ...


So Revolution treats ear mites and Ringworm?


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

_regarding home cleaning procedures;
you may want to wait till others chime
into this thread, since my experience
in such matters is limited to the few
Months I've had to care for my cats.

generally worms and mites are a threat
in the Summer months to non infected
cats. since your cat is already infected,
you may need to find out how long you
need to keep applying Revolution. from
now through Fall'09 or perhaps beyond.
that may depend on how well you clean
your home to prevent Winter reinfection.

this all assumes it's an indoor only cat.
if you let your cat outdoors, and he's
able to hunt rodents and birds, then you
must dose Revolution all year long, since
his prey are the source of reinfection._


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think ASC is doing a great job, learning about this cat she welcomed to her home and being a new cat owner. Everyone has to learn from scratch at some point. Lets be part of a solution and not contribute to any problems.
Heidi


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

I did click the link and I was surprised to learn that it treats both mites and ringworm. That post was simply "surprise" on my behalf. Can't wait to get the stuff from Muzby! Hopefully we can get rid of this quickly. My husband says we should just give him to our neighbor, who has rescued many cats in the past. But the thought of giving him away makes me cry. I can't believe how attached I am to Linus already. He's the best cat in the whole world.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack&Harley said:


> Have you looked at care credit?


Yes, I have submitted an application and am waiting for an e-mail.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw the post that its ringworm. Im the ringworm expert! :wink: 

I fostered 12 kittens who had pretty bad cases of it and alot of our fosters that come in have it. You cant give the oral to kittens so I used other remedies that my vet told me but it took longer.

First off let me tell you that the woman who adopted Linus to you was wrong to say cats are a cheap pet. Grrrr... Pox on that woman! She was wrong to mislead you. But Linus probably looked in good health when you got him. Did she give you his vet records? If she didnt it that leads me to beleive she didnt vet him, to get a clear bill of health, before adopting him out. Irresponsible on her part!

My TNR group vets all our rescues, bring them back to health before adopting out but when a cat changes homes and is under stress it can bring back on viruses or conditions they are carrying but not displaying. But this is true of cats from catterys or shelthers even. Its a crap shoot.

I can give you what to do without going to the vet to deal with this. but if you choose to go to the vet the oral med makes it disappear much faster. Plus it might in the end, come out price wise, to be the same if you had gone to a vet, if this doesnt clear up right away on him.

Im not at home to go look at exact spelling of this but hope I come close. You can treat you and Linus with Atheletes foot cream. It has the ingredient terbinafine in it for it to work. Put on effected areas 2/3 times a day. 

I also used Colidal Silver from the health food store. Dab on area with cotton puff and even put a drop orally in cat's mouth if you like. I started using the collidal silver when I wasnt getting results of stopping the spread on my runt kitten. This turned it around for him. I was giving all the kittens oral vitamins(Nataki DMG) trying to boost their immune systems.

Once a week I gave them a bath with* ringworm shampo* and then *leave on ringworm conditoner* combined with the cream treatment during the week. do this for 8 weeks.

*BTW Revolution and Advantage wont stop or treat ringworm.
*
Not to worry if you or your family got ringworm. I think its a right of passage of every child born in the south to get ringworm! You can get it from the soil or sand boxes! Not a big thing and easy to treat. My sister has lupus so she ended up going to the dr to get meds for ringworm cuz her immune system is compromised. But it cleared up quick with the meds. That will teach her for helping me with sick kittens 

Edited to add: there are 16 types of ringworm. Not all them blacklight but if you get tresaderm drops from your vet it covers all of them! Alot of vets give tresaderm when they arent sure what is causing the hair loss area .. its a good catch all med.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Revolution wont stop or treat ringworm.


*Mitts*, thanks for chiming in with all the first hand information :thumb

are you saying Revolution won't stop that particular worm,
or all worm infections? if there are 16 common worm infections
and *asecretchord* has not gone to a Vet, how does she even
know for certain what type of worm infection this is?


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> First off let me tell you that the woman who adopted Linus to you was wrong to say cats are a cheap pet. Grrrr... Pox on that woman! She was wrong to mislead you. But Linus probably looked in good health when you got him. Did she give you his vet records? If she didnt it that leads me to beleive she didnt vet him, to get a clear bill of health, before adopting him out. Irresponsible on her part!


She gave me records showing he was taken to a vet and vaccinated so I assumed he was in good health. I pointed out some stuff in his ears (which are ear mites) and she said "Oh that's nothing, just clean his ears with q-tips." Exact words.



> My TNR group vets all our rescues, bring them back to health before adopting out but when a cat changes homes and is under stress it can bring back on viruses or conditions they are carrying but not displaying. But this is true of cats from catterys or shelthers even. Its a crap shoot.
> 
> I can give you what to do without going to the vet to deal with this. but if you choose to go to the vet the oral med makes it disappear much faster. Plus it might in the end, come out price wise, to be the same if you had gone to a vet, if this doesnt clear up right away on him.
> 
> ...


Will all of this get rid of ringworm from my cat AND my home?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It's a shame the lady from the rescue didn't give you the whole story about Linus's health, ASC. But he looks like a wonderful addition to your family. He looks like a *large* kitty, too! 
I had ringworm once, as a kid, way last century. It wasn't a big deal, and as I remember, not very expensive to treat.

Thanks for that very informative post, Merry!  That is a major help. Especially the part about using colloidal silver from the health food store. 
Arianwen is a good little huntress, and your post is a great reference, 'cause I know she will come into contact with ringworm, it's just a matter of time :roll: .


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

petspy said:


> if there are 16 common worm infections
> and *asecretchord* has not gone to a Vet, how does she even
> know for certain what type of worm infection this is?


Because my husband and 2 year old have ringworm now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ringworm is a fungus not a worm per say. I read the URL you posted and it said roundworm. Revolution doesn't treat ringworm.

Alot of people treat ringworm with over the counter products but it can take longer and by the time you add up the cost of shampos, leave on conditioner, athelets foot cream, collidal silver, quality vitamins its expensive. 

Oral and topical meds prescribed by the vet make it disappear quicker. I do know tresiderm costs around $26 for a small bottle cuz I adopted out a cat and it got a hair loss patch behind its ear that didn't black light but I got the tresiderm from my vet for it and clear it up right away.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

asecretchord said:


> petspy said:
> 
> 
> > if there are 16 common worm infections
> ...


Sounds like ringworm to me. Is it a round red patch? Applying the athelets foot cream on the areas will clear it up. Not a big deal. You may not have gotten it cuz your immune system is strong. 

You'll love this one. Friend of mine who does fostering visited another friends house who has a foster with ring worm. My friends daughter got ringworm on the end of her nose after visiting! Poor kid. Just in time for christmas pictures!


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

It is most definitely ringworm.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Mitts, what would your advice be to rid ringworm in the home? From what I understand, the cat can be cured but still get reinfected if the spores are still in the house anywhere.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Mitts & asecretchord
thanks for elaborating.
I want to learn all I can,
that's why I questioned it


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It was necessary to edit this thread for various reasons. Please be respectful to all members, and if you feel that another member needs correction, please send a PM to a moderator. Thank you.

Please keep this thread informative and respectful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

asecretchord said:


> Mitts, what would your advice be to rid ringworm in the home? From what I understand, the cat can be cured but still get reinfected if the spores are still in the house anywhere.


Im not sure you can get the ringworm out of your house. Sunlight and time and it will disappear. I would put a few TBS of bleach in my washer for the cat beds and clothes that came in contact with ringworm. But there is little you can do. You live in a cold climate so ringworm outside will be killed, luckily. It doesnt get cold enough in the part of the country Im from to rid the soil of it. Ive never experienced cats being re infected once it was treated.

I have an insulated garage that is heated and air conditioned that I have my sick fosters in. So I just bleach down the garage all the time. My personal cats have come in contact with the ringworm kittens but never got it. They have a healthy immune system. I wouldn't worry too much about Linus getting again once he is over it.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

petspy said:


> once you have the cat on Revolution
> you don't have to worry about spores
> since the drug will now shield the cat.


Sorry, Revolution will NOT help fight or 'shield' the cat from ringworm. It is a FUNGUS. (Just to make sure newbies don't think it can!  )

Hey everyone, why was the mushroom always invited to the party?


Because he was a FUN-GI (fun-guy)!! HA!


But seriously.

We are still sending the Revolution, probably within the next few days (darn Xmas rush). 

Just make sure to clean with bleach, wash all clothes/bedstuff/etc. I got it myself, had it for a few weeks before I knew what it was (yikes!), played with cats/dogs/birds/ferrets/rats, and they never got it. Just seems your family is susceptible! Nothing wrong with that.  The athletes foot cream is what the people can use (OTC, cheap!). For the kitty, you may have to get a vet to prescribe some meds for it, or perhaps the local shelter will sell it to you without a visit?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

To put it in perspective ringworm isn't a big deal. Its just like a rash. Not serious to a human like mumps or measles would be. Just an annoyance. This too shall pass. Lots of people get ringworm and they don't have a cat! There are no nasty side affects.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

gunterkat said:


> He looks like a *large* kitty, too!


Funny because he was pretty scrawny when we adopted him. :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is a website you can check out for info on ringworm for your child. Very good info including diagnosis & treatment. Go to pediatrics.about.com and then enter ringworm in the search field.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Will any of these products work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Myosan-Cream-4-oz-R ... .m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fungisan-Germ-Ringw ... 7C294%3A50

Or maybe someone can find me some stuff on eBay? That's the easiest way for me to shop. I looked for Colisan Silver but it's not on eBay.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Aside from their annual check ups, cats are normally very inexpensive to maintain.

Unfortunately, unexpected things happen.. that can sometimes get very pricey. Believe me, I just dropped over $1,500 USD at the vets this week because of my sick cat.

So on the plus side, be thankful that its only ringworm, and not something more serious like my cat had.

But I think if you maybe explain your financial situation to the vets, they could work out a payment program? That way you do not have to pay it all upfront, and can still get care for your cat. It may be worth calling around a few places, and checking out if any vets in your area will work with you on that. I would like to think, some vet out there would have enough heart to do that much.

I know having a sick kitty is not fun at all  Good luck.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

asecretchord said:


> Will any of these products work?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Myosan-Cream-4-oz-R ... .m20.l1116
> 
> ...


Im not familar with what youve listed. Ive tried what vets have told me to use over the counter. Cant help you there one way or another, since I havent used those to let you know my experience.

When I was getting desperate because the runt of my 12 kittens was not going to make it and the rightworm had taken all it hair from his head and parts of his body. I contacted Micki Voisard who is a strong animal advocate from our area. She approaches treatment differently and Ive now become a beleiver after talking with her. My little runt did an immediate turn around after I applied the colloidal Silver which Micki directed me to find it locally at Warehouse Vitamins.

Listen to her video on this web page. Her story is amazing and she is generous, ahead of her time person. Shes a strong supporter of rescue in our community and nationally.
http://www.dogwhispererdvd.com/micki_voisard.html


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Okay. So all I need is the dips, the shampoo and condition from Petco. Right? Will that cure the ringworm?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*My vet recommended: Malaseb Shampoo and leave on conditioner for 8 weeks/ Plus use the athelete foot cream on infected areas 2/3 x daily. Then I added using Colliadal Silver on effected areas plus oral drop of it in 2x a day./*

I have no idea how effective the ringworm shampoos/ condtioners from Petco or Petsmart are. I stuck with what all the vets are using in our area which is Malaseb.

Shop the Malaseb price. I bought it in big quanities cuz I was treating 12 kittens. Im not at home to look for a reciept to know who I ordered it from or how much it was.
http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Malaseb-Shampoo-12-oz--pr--013DVM0512


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> *My vet recommended: Malaseb Shampoo and leave on conditioner for 8 weeks/ Plus use the athelete foot cream on infected areas 2/3 x daily. Then I added using Colliadal Silver on effected areas plus oral drop of it in 2x a day./*
> 
> I have no idea how effective the ringworm shampoos/ condtioners from Petco or Petsmart are. I stuck with what all the vets are using in our area which is Malaseb.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Look into Healthguard laundry additive and disenfectant for cleaning the house---this can be used on things you can't bleach. From people I know who are dealing with ringworm right now--they have been told to bleach everything--walls and floors etc.

Leslie


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

During my research, I stumbled over this product that 
might be helpful in treating bug problems organically;

http://www.wolfcreekranch.net/diatomaceous_earth.html


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Rusty had ringworm in that exact spot... pull the hair out and everything. I got it too. My doctor told me that sunlight would help clear it up right away, so I just spent some time sun bathing (we're both in Wisconsin, so probably not so easy to do this time of year) and we shaved that part of Rusty's tail, and had him spend some time in the sun too. Well, that cleared it up for us. 

I hope whatever you try ends up working for you!


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

RachandNito said:


> Rusty had ringworm in that exact spot... pull the hair out and everything. I got it too. My doctor told me that sunlight would help clear it up right away, so I just spent some time sun bathing (we're both in Wisconsin, so probably not so easy to do this time of year) and we shaved that part of Rusty's tail, and had him spend some time in the sun too. Well, that cleared it up for us.
> 
> I hope whatever you try ends up working for you!


Should I shave the tail and put an anti-fungal on his tail? Would that help?


----------

